# Autopilot or Google Maps at fault?



## Flat6 (11 mo ago)

Driving along a very long, boring desert road (US93 Wickenburg to Wikieup) with Autopilot engaged, speed set to 72. 200+ yards behind the vehicle ahead of me and thankfully nothing behind.

Autopilot suddenly, without warning, disengages and the vehicle slows dramatically to 55. Nothing coming from the other direction, lane markings were intact (I think).

This scared me as it was so unexpected on a long, straight road.

I suspect that a map issue with speed limit change from 65 to 55 was the actual problem and YES I KNOW that I _*may*_ have been speeding but it's Arizona and anything less than 85 will get you shot.

Now, this actually occurred twice in the same journey on the same stretch of road - The second time I was so shocked that my reaction was instant anger/rage.

Had a lifted truck been up my rump, as is often the case in AZ when driving a Tesla, I definitely would have been rear ended.

Not good. Not good at all.

Before the flamers attack me - Yes, I'm aware Autopilot is in Beta and YES I agreed to use it in Beta but still.... Nasty experience that absolutely eroded my trust in the technology.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

99% of issues I've faced with Full Self Driving are map related...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I have several map issues as well. But Tesla doesn't appear to get most of their map data from Google Maps. There are some reports that they use Open Street Maps, but they get the satellite image tiles from Google.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Flat6 said:


> Autopilot suddenly, without warning, disengages and the vehicle slows dramatically to 55. Nothing coming from the other direction, lane markings were intact (I think).


We talking about the "released" ßeta version of AP, TACC and AP on city streets? Or the limited-distribution FSD-BB? So "AP" disengage - was itTACC still engaged? What did the TACC speed indicator change to on the screen? What is your decel Regen level set to?

If AP and TACC both disengaged, then the car would go to the off-throttle setting using whateverr regen setting is default. That's expected. If just AP (auto-steer function) disengaged, then TACC is usually not affected at al (IME)l.

Yes, when AP/TACC disengage there is usually no warning. Sometimes there's a beep. That's why the current [human] driver needs to be extremely alert and vigilant with one foot over the power pedal AT ALL TIMES ready to respond in tenths of a second.



Flat6 said:


> I suspect that a map issue with speed limit change from 65 to 55 was the actual problem and YES I KNOW that I _*may*_ have been speeding but it's Arizona and anything less than 85 will get you shot.


And over 85MPH gets you arrested. It's a fine line. Although I've never been shot (or shot at) and I;ve been driving in AZ for 40 years now. But I might be doing it wrong.


Flat6 said:


> Now, this actually occurred twice in the same journey on the same stretch of road - The second time I was so shocked that my reaction was instant anger/rage.


I've NEVER had a successful point-to-point trip using AP or FSD-BB without at least one unprovoked disengagement or one where I was forced to disengage to keep from AP/FSD-BB doing something really bad. 


Flat6 said:


> Before the flamers attack me - Yes, I'm aware Autopilot is in Beta and YES I agreed to use it in Beta but still.... Nasty experience that absolutely eroded my trust in the technology.


Yes - ALL the released forms of AP / TACC / Etc. are ßeta. The limited distribution FSD is even more ßeta than the released AP.

ALL OF THEM require CONSTANT monitoring and correction. The human must be able to take over in tenths of a second AT ALL TIMES. More like a drunk 13yo teen on their first ever driving adventure at 80MPH on a winding mountain road while texting and folding laundry. Thankfully with dual controls in the car.

Constant vigilance. And sometimes that's not very relaxing. Some might call it stressful. That's where driver assistance technology currently is.


----------



## Flat6 (11 mo ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> We talking about the "released" ßeta version of AP, TACC and AP on city streets? Or the limited-distribution FSD-BB? So "AP" disengage - was itTACC still engaged? What did the TACC speed indicator change to on the screen? What is your decel Regen level set to?


You've been driving in AZ for 40 years so you'll know US93 is a 1300 mile road, the southernmost point being Wickenburg. It traverses through very long stretches of desert. Long, often deserted, rarely busy stretches of nothing. 
Just past Joshua tree this occurred for the 2nd time in maybe 30 miles. The road was very straight, one lane each way. I do not recall a posted speed limit sign.

_Because I was_ paying attention and because I did have my feet and hands ready to take over, there was no real danger -It just scared me as it was so sudden and unexpected.

In the moment, I didn't think to check if TACC was still engaged (although I believe it was). AP did disengage and I never used it again for the entire journey back to the east valley.

Decel regen level? I don't believe I have the option to alter this setting so thats at default.

I have felt the rage of lifted Pickups with their F Biden flags driving right up my backside many times on the 60 towards Globe. You know they have their AR's at their sides because the sticker on the back tells you so. 
Their rage is even more vocalized now that gas is nearing $5/gallon and their ridiculous ***** enlarger gets 8mpg - Less with their hate flags flying proud. 
EV and Teslas in particular are their new enemy.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Flat6 said:


> You know they have their AR's at their sides because the sticker on the back tells you so.


Can't EV/Tesla owners get AR's and AR stickers too?


----------



## Flat6 (11 mo ago)

SalisburySam said:


> Can't EV/Tesla owners get AR's and AR stickers too?


The AZ Tesla owners FB group has members who regularly post pics of the guns in their cars. 
Which begs the questions - How scared must these people be? Do they yearn for the return of the wild west?

Anyways, way off topic here... Engage Autopilot..


----------

